# Book: Stop Smoking Start Vaping



## Hooked (19/11/21)

*Dr M’s Book Of Truth*
https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-11-17_dr-m-s-book-of-truth.html
17 Nov. 2021





"...Dr Mendelsohn is the Founding Chairman of the Australian Tobacco Harm Reduction Association charity (ATHRA) and is a member of the committee that develops the Royal Australian College of GPs’ national smoking cessation guidelines.

He was a Conjoint Associate Professor in the School of Public Health and Community Medicine at the University of New South Wales and works with smokers to help them quit. Colin is actively involved in research, teaching and writing about smoking and vaping.

Dr Mendelsohn is known for being committed to evidence-based medicine. He has participated in many research studies on how to quit smoking and has published many articles in peer-reviewed medical journals.

_Stop Smoking Start Vaping_ marks Dr Mendelsohn’s attempt to directly influence smokers by delivering evidence and facts.

He says: “_If you smoke or vape nicotine, this book is for you. Vaping is the most popular and most effective aid for quitting smoking in Australia and other western countries. However, it is poorly understood. This book dispels the myths about vaping and outlines the evidence in an easy-to-read and authoritative manner with over 400 scientific references. It also provides step-by-step advice on how to make the switch from smoking tobacco, and why vaping is controversial_.”

The publication has received rave reviews from acknowledged experts in the field...

*The book will be available from 29 November for £19 on Amazon, the Book Depository, and all the usual outlets.*

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 4


----------

